# MAC PRO - UK Prices



## AndSparkle (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently placed my first order with MAC pro, and while I was on the phone I decided to get some prices for other products, as I've not seen any UK prices for pro products. Bear in mind this isn't a full list, just things I could think of off the top of my head. Some shades aren't available (Bright Sunshine e/s being one of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and prices are _without_ pro discount. 

Chromagraphic Pencil – £12.50 
MAC Pencils (these however, came up as Pro Liners?) – £10.50 
Chromaline – £13.00 
Paint Stick – £15.00 
Chromacake – £18.00 
Lip Mix – £9.00 
Mixing Medium/Water Based - £12.50 
Mixing Medium/Alcohol Based – £12.50 
Mixing Medium/Gel – £12.50 
Mixing Medium/Face & Body – £12.50 
Mixing Medium/Lash – £9.00 
Mixing Medium/Eyeliner – £9.00
Eyeshadows (in Pan form) - £9.00
Lipstick - £12.50


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, this is very helpful


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 22, 2010)

You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been looking for UK prices for weeks for MAC Pro stuff, so I thought it would be better to share it with other people too cause obviously there's not much info. 
I'll be getting more pro stuff soon so if anyone has anything they want price info on let me know


----------



## rubyeskimo (Sep 2, 2010)

I really need a new jar of Invisible Pro Set powder, could you find out how much this is?  I've got a feeling it's gone up since the last time I ordered about 18 months ago!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is very helpful, thank you.


----------

